# Personnaliser la fenêtre du Finder pour un disque externe.



## aero42 (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question...

Voilà, j'ai un petit disque dur externe sans prétention, mais dont je me sers pour y mettre mes fichiers de travail. Et il m'est venu une petite idée à la fois démente et impensable : Personnaliser la fenêtre du Finder.

J'ai déjà personnalisé l'icône du disque (ne riez pas, j'suis sûr que plein de gens ne savent pas faire !) mais j'aimerai que la racine de mon disque (où j'y place mes 3 répertoires principaux), je puisse y mettre un arrière plan sympathique, mettre une taille à mes icônes de dossiers un peu plus grandes que la normale... bref, pour ça j'ai trouvé la manip (enfin, je pense) en allant sur Présentation > Afficher les options de présentation... Oui, sauf que Mac OS est bien gentil, mais il pense que je veux cette "présentation" pour l'ensemble des fenêtre alors que j'aimerai que ça soit le cas que pour mon disque externe...

Alors, j'ai peut-être zappé quelque chose qui permet de le faire (je suis peut etre aveugle, j'ai peut etre la solution sous les yeux... je suis prêt à le reconnaître), mais si quelqu'un peut me donner la manip a faire (si tentée qu'elle puisse se faire naturellement...), ça serait cool.

Bon, entendons-nous bien, ce n'est pas vital. Hein, ça ne m'empêchera pas de bosser, mais bon, j'aime bien en savoir toujours un peu plus sur mon Mac.

Ah, je précise, je suis sur mon MacBook Pro 17" 2011 équipé évidemment de SL 10.6.7. 

Bonne soirée à tous et merci par avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2011)

Tu cliques sur l'icône de ton DD externe, cela va t'ouvrir la fenêtre correspondante, tu la customise comme tu veux par le biais de option présentation tu décoches présentation par défaut en bas et ça devrait le faire.


----------



## aero42 (28 Avril 2011)

OK, je vais essayer ça...

Merci pour l'astuce !!


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2011)

Tiens nous au courant SVP.


----------



## alsaco68 (22 Février 2013)

bonjour,
je cherche depuis plusieurs heures une méthode telle que décrite dans ce topo. Malheureusement il est resté sans réponse claire. Personnellement j'ai essayé et cela ne marche pas.

Je m'explique: j'ai mis sur une clef USB des fichiers, je souhaiterai que la personne qui recevra cette clef obtiendra automatiquement une visualisation en mode icône, avec mon fond, mon positionnement des répertoires ET SURTOUT la taille de la fenêtre du finder qui correspond au fond que j'ai crée. Un peu de la même manière que quand vous avez pour un programme d'installation une fenêtre finder "petite" avec 2 icônes: l'application elle-même et le répertoire Application pour un "glissé-déposé"

-> je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que la fenêtre de ma clef USB reste à la taille que je lui ai donnée.
-> y a-t-il moyen en branchant un périphérique USB de faire en sorte qu'une fenêtre du finder s'ouvre automatiquement?

Merci pour votre aider


----------

